# Soliton 1 problem



## Ken Perry (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi
Just wondering if anyone has had their Soliton 1 drop the 5V to the
hall effect pedal.
My controller works fine for about 20 min and then out of the blue
will cut the 5V off to the pedal.
Am I the first with this problem.?
I know I can bypass the Soliton and add a 12vto 5v converter.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.
best
KP


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

1. What kind of throttle are you using?

2. How much current does it draw from the S5V terminal?

3. Anything else connected to said terminal?

4. Does the 5V supply rebound if the wire from the throttle to S5V is disconnected?

From what little you've said it sounds like the 5v regulator IC is overheating, either from excessive current drain alone or in conjunction with the rest of the controller getting hot. But let's see your answers to the above questions first.


----------



## Ken Perry (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi
Thanks for getting back to me.
Throttle is Evnetics, haven't measured current, but was measuring voltage which
did go to 0. Even after an hour and half cool down voltage still 0.
Other times would drive the car for a mile or so and quit again. Very intermittent
KP


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

I need to know how much current is being drawn by the throttle when S5V is showing 0V to be able to help you from here. If you can't make said measurement then you'll need to contact Evnetics support about sending the controller back for diagnosis and possible repair.

EDIT - there is a reason for the 5V supply collapsing and it could be quite dangerous. For example, water got into the controller or there is a bad solder joint on the 5V regulator IC.


----------



## Ken Perry (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi 
I'm off on a trip until the 15th.
Will get back to you.
Thanks
KP


----------



## Ken Perry (Nov 26, 2012)

Problem solved. Was a mother board intermittent.
Very happy now. Thanks to all. KP


----------

